# [serveur] un serveur écologique faible consomation

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Vu la situation actuelle du monde   :Laughing:  , j'aimerais remplacer mon ancien serveur par un serveur plus écologique.

J'ai actuellement :

---------------------

- une grosse tour énorme (genre 1 mètre de hauteur)

- 4x disque IDE

- 2 carte réseaux 100Mbits

- 1x carte son

- environs 300 Mo de ram (SDRAM)

- 1x processeur P3 500Mhz

- 1x carte graphique Matrox (vieux modèle)

J'aimerais le remplacer pour les raisons suivante :

----------------------------------------------------------

- diminuer la consommation électrique (pour que mon père arrête de raler ^^)

- augmenter la réactivité (il me faut un serveur X dessus) et donc, les performances

- diminuer la taille (dans le Hall d'entrée, c'est pas beau la grosse tour blanche  :Sad:  ) et avoir un plus beau design

- ralonger la durée de vie de mon serveur courant (donc, le remplacer ^^)

Mais je ne sais pas si je suis dans le droit chemin car, est-ce que un PC pentium 3 500Mhz est dit, actuellement, très consomateur d'énergie ? Ou alors, c'est le nouveau matos qui consomme plus ?

Je penche vers les shuttles, mais je n'y connais encore rien et je ne sais pas si c'est une "vrai" bonne alternative.

Auriez-vous des idées ?

Je n'ai pas vraiment de budget, si c'est du bon matos et que ca vaut le coup  :Smile: 

----------

## razer

Les shuffle chauffent bcp -> pas forcément top pour un serveur

Les core2duo chauffent et consomment peu, c'est cher même en récup, mais c'est un bon investissement

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨-> voir les possibilités de gestion d'énergie (fréquence + tension)

Mettre un gros disque à la place des 4 existants

Pour les boitiers, les systèmes en rack faits pour faire des serveurs : encore une fois c'est cher, mais çà prend peu de place et c'est efficace niveau refroidissement

Dernière petite astuce : si personne  ne souffre d'insomnie, tu programmes une extinction de ton serveur à partir d'une certaine heure, via un cron (par exemple quand tous les clients sont off -> ping), puis tu le redémarres auto avec un programmateur horaire le matin (3 € au roi merlin + option du bios "start on power loss")

----------

## loopx

Il ne sera pas éteint car mon application web tourne dessus ... et c'est la gateway de tout client sur mon intranet  :Wink: 

Sinon, dans les shuttles, on peu mettre un code 2 duo ... c'est un socket 775 donc, on peut y mettre un peu de tout niveau Intel. Je penche vers un shuttle avec une alim de 250 Watt ou autre (j'ai déjà une alim 200W ou plus dans l'ancien serveur ... je suppose que les nouvelles sont plus rentable   :Cool: 

EDIT: sinon, shuttle et linux, ca fait bon ménage ?  Et les cartes mère, c'est du "spécial shuttle" ? ou c'est des cartes utilisable dans d'autre système ?

----------

## gbetous

J'ai un serveur à base d'Epia (et processeur anémique de chez VIA, un C3 à 800MHz je crois. Autant dire un 486 à 800MHz d'ailleurs). C'est bien pour le minimum (routeur/firewall, serveur de fichiers si on fait pas de video etc...). Bon, il est sous Gentoo aussi, ça fait qu'il faut pas etre trop pressé pour les mises à jours.

En tous cas il arrive une nouvelle génération de processeurs pas mal foutu (Atom chez Intel, Nano chez VIA et je_sais_plus_quoi chez AMD) qui devraient etre franchement bon dans ce cadre-là.

Je suis à 20W avec 512Mo de RAM et un DD 3"5 assez vieux (une 20aine de Go). C'est de l'ordre de 5x moins que ton PIII 500MHz.

Au passage, j'ai un cron qui me l'éteint à minuit et demie (je décrête qu'on n'a plus besoin de quoi que ce soit à cette heure-ci. Au pire je vais dans le garage le rallumer), et le BIOS qui le rallume à 7h00 (heure optimiste de lever), ce qui me fait plus de 6h d'économies !

Enfin, dernier point, j'ai acheté une prise multiple commandée par USB, parfaitement pilotable sous Linux, qui fait que qques objets annexes sont également coupé la nuit (routeur wifi...).

----------

## Magic Banana

Je m'autocite :   :Very Happy: 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le linutop 1 (http://www.linutop.com/linutop2/linutop1.fr.html) consomme moins de 5W et coûte 250€ avec sa clé USB 1Go.
> 
> Pour plus de RAM (512Mo contre 256 Mo), il y a le linutop 2 (http://www.linutop.com/linutop2/linutop2.fr.html). Mais c'est aussi une consommation supérieure (+3W) et 30€ de plus.
> 
> Question poids, ils sont imbattables (280 grammes pour le linutop 1 !  ). En plus, je crois que la cartes mère permet de remplacer le BIOS par coreboot pour toujours plus de liberté !
> ...

 

----------

## El_Goretto

Récemment, on a vu un AMD64 2000+ ressortir, regardez les sites de news. Il est à 8W de consommation, je crois, pour des perfs quand même moins ridicules qu'un Atom.

----------

## gbetous

Il y a tout un thread qui traite de ça (meme si il parle de "client"). Au passage, on y voit une référence qui fait rêver niveau rapport qualité/prix : un CM Intel avec Atom intégré à moins de 60€ !

----------

## loopx

Linutop à l'air pas mal, mais je pense qu'il sera trop limite ..   Java (JBoss) + X + Firefox + audacious + ftp + ssh + dns + dhcp + samba + cacti (à remplacer par ntop un jour ...) ... ca fait plus que 512 de ram pour une utilisation souple et niveau processeur, j'ose pas y penser vu que je vais y mettre une Gentoo qui devra compiler tout :s

De plus, la clé est trop légère  :Sad:  et y a qu'un seul port ethernet :s

Il n'y aurais pas un tableau de comparaison de puissance des processeurs avec aussi une explication sur les pertes que pourrais engendrer les alimentations ATX ou autre ?

Honetement, je préfèrerais prendre un Intel Core 2 machin chose (qui descend bas en fréquence mais est capable de monter haut) histoire de pas passer 3 jours à mettre à jour la gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

t1, je parviens pas à trouver la consomation d'un processeur P3 500Mhz !!!!

C'est simplement pour répondre à cette très simple question: un Intel Core 2 consome t'il plus ou moins que mon bon vieux P3 500 ???

----------

## Jacqueline

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Linutop à l'air pas mal, mais je pense qu'il sera trop limite ..   Java (JBoss) + X + Firefox + audacious + ftp + ssh + dns + dhcp + samba + cacti (à remplacer par ntop un jour ...) ... ca fait plus que 512 de ram pour une utilisation souple et niveau processeur, j'ose pas y penser vu que je vais y mettre une Gentoo qui devra compiler tout :s 

 

 Faut compiler chez les autres   :Laughing:   ( dapsaille a parle de distcc)

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Honetement,  histoire de pas passer 3 jours à mettre à jour la gentoo 

 

 J' y ai bien passe des mois...    demande a Temet   :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

Ouais, distcc je connais, mais j'ai jamais vu une net amélioration ... surement que je l'ai mal réglé ^^

----------

## dapsaille

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Ouais, distcc je connais, mais j'ai jamais vu une net amélioration ... surement que je l'ai mal réglé ^^

 

Heuuu haaa .. ouais surement mal configuré alors ^^

 L'amélioration fait mal en général .. mon quadcore a recompilé ma gentoo sur un p3 en heuuu trop rapidement ^^

 Jacqueline = Non ce n'est pas openbar ^^

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est simplement pour répondre à cette très simple question: un Intel Core 2 consome t'il plus ou moins que mon bon vieux P3 500 ???

 

Moins. Le simple fait d'être gravé plus finement fait qu'une puce consommera moins. Après y a le soucis de la dissipation de chaleur mais là encore le C2D s'en tire bien puisqu'il chauffe peu.

----------

## yoyo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   C'est simplement pour répondre à cette très simple question: un Intel Core 2 consome t'il plus ou moins que mon bon vieux P3 500 ??? Moins. Le simple fait d'être gravé plus finement fait qu'une puce consommera moins. Après y a le soucis de la dissipation de chaleur mais là encore le C2D s'en tire bien puisqu'il chauffe peu.

 Amha la finesse de gravure n'est pas le seul critère à prendre en compte : le nombre de transistors (x nombre de cœurs) et la taille de la mémoire cache (assez gourmande en énergie il me semble) dont les C2D sont plutôt bien pourvus comptent également. La fréquence a peut-être aussi un poids sur la consommation mais je n'en suis pas certain  : d'un côté les overclockeurs fous montent les différentes tensions pour monter en fréquence et de l'autre deux modèles identiques de cpu ayant des fréquences de fonctionnement différentes (d'origine) utilisent les mêmes tensions ...

Enfin cela dit, le ratio puissance/énergie consommée est largement à l'avantage des cpus "modernes". Maintenant la puissance fournie est-elle réellement nécessaire (ie a-t-on besoin d'un C2D dual core pour surfer et écrire des mails, soit 99% de l'utilisation standard d'un pc par des non-gamers/non-geeks, le 1% restant correspondant à l'installation/mise à jours des softs) ? C'est un autre débat qui n'a pas sa place ici.   :Wink: 

Enjoy !

----------

## xaviermiller

Une autre option est la location d'un serveur dédié (ou d'une partie d'un serveur, en se mettant à plusieurs). C'est ce que j'ai choisi

----------

## dapsaille

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Une autre option est la location d'un serveur dédié (ou d'une partie d'un serveur, en se mettant à plusieurs). C'est ce que j'ai choisi

 

 Heuu oui mais la on parle d'écologie pas d'économie ^^

 Vu le gaspi que je vois dans nos datacenter j'ai de quoi douter du ratio.

Et puis le forward X11 potable avec une liaison ADSL standard c'est pas trop pour demain :/

----------

## xaviermiller

Si on veut faire de l'écologie, il faut alors prendre compte du coût écologique de la fabrication des matériaux : ok, ça ne consommera pas, mais combien d'eau a été polluée, etc... ?

Si on passe au critère écolo, une solution : pas de serveur   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

L'usage qu'a loopx de son serveur exclut totalement qu'il soit délocalisé. 

Faudrait chercher dans du tout intégré (GPU, Réseau, Son) Micro-ATX voir plus petit. Mais Les prix risquent de monter au fur et à mesure qu'on réduit le tout, surtout si on cherche à garder de bonnes perfs.

Bizarrement le truc le plus difficile à trouver sur des cartes mères c'est un 2ème port RJ45, c'est pourtant pas ce qui coute le plus cher loin de là.  :Neutral: 

(sinon un rj45 embarqué + une carte fille)

Côté CPU on s'en tire très bien en C2D < à 100€, pas de soucis de ce côté. Ni en RAM où on peut avoir 2Go pour que dalle.

En fait loopx, c'est limite si ta recherche d'un boitier plus "tendance" va te couter le plus cher  :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ecologique, pas sûr (enfin la pub dit quand même "L'ordinateur de bureau Truc le plus écologique et le plus économique"), mais merdum quand même le studio hybrid fait envie. ça manque juste une carte d'acquisition  :Smile: 

La question restant bien sûr: tu le fais à combien sans ton truc préinstallé, là, Mickael?

----------

## kwenspc

Vu que loopx cherche à avoir de bonne perf je vois pas... un Géode, Epia ou autre c'est fait pour tout sauf pour ce qu'il souhaite faire.

À moins d'avoir un bon budget en plus...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Linutop à l'air pas mal, mais je pense qu'il sera trop limite ..   Java (JBoss) + X + Firefox + audacious + ftp + ssh + dns + dhcp + samba + cacti (à remplacer par ntop un jour ...) ... ca fait plus que 512 de ram pour une utilisation souple et niveau processeur, j'ose pas y penser vu que je vais y mettre une Gentoo qui devra compiler tout :s

 

Note que la RAM du linutop 2 est extensible 1 Go.

Le linutop c'est ce qu'il semble y avoir de mieux au niveau consommation électrique et discrétion (tes deux exigences principales d'après ce que j'ai compris). Je mets à part l'OLPC qui n'est pas vraiment adpaté à tes besoins.  :Laughing: 

Si on est moins extrême sur ces critères (en particulier sur la consommation électrique) j'ai l'impression que l'on doive monter directement à la cinquantaine de watts (en tout cas je n'ai rien trouvé entre les deux). Parmi ces ordinateurs, il y a celui-ci (estampillé "Green" d'ailleurs) qui consomme 55 Watts. Il est hautement personnalisable (tu peux mettre un Core 2 Duo, jusqu'à 4 Go de RAM, etc.), la configuration de base dispose d'un disque dur de 320 Go (tu veux pas un serveur FTP en plus ?  :Wink:  ) et le prix défie toute concurrence (199,90€ la configuration de base).

Pour ce qui est d'un catalogue de machines écologiques, il existe celui-là mais je ne lui accorde pas beaucoup de crédit. Déjà les informations concernant la consommation électrique, la reyclabilité, etc. sont absentes. Ensuite, on trouve parmi les membres cette initiative est dirigée par des grands constructeurs d'ordinateurs (Dell, HP, Lenovo) ainsi que par le couple Intel + Micro$oft. Bref, ça ressemble surtout a du marketting pas forcément très scrupuleux...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT : En fait il y a un PC entre le linutop et Shuttle Barebone K45, c'est le Eeeee (non ce n'est pas une blague) ! Sa consommation courante est "inférieure à 23,62 Watts" (sic ?!). Par contre il n'est ni petit, ni sexy et il n'a pas reçu bonne presse parce que l'openSUSE livrée avec n'est pas configurée, que l'ajout d'1 Go de RAM coûte plus cher que le PC lui-même (là encore ce n'est pas une blague, de toute façon le Go de base devrait te suffire) et que le processeur + carte graphique VIA c'est écologique mais question performance ça ne vaut même pas l'Atom d'Intel. Bref, tout cela manque de sérieux (dans le même registre, la seule façon de le commande semble être d'envoyer un e-mail) et c'est bien dommage car c'est une initiative très intéressante.

----------

## Gaby

Il y a aussi la EeeBOX d'Asus pour 199€

C'est un Atom 1.6GHz donc a voir si gentoo compile correctement dessus mais il fait du 5W je crois et environ 20W pour le chipset.

Par contre, il n'y a qu'un port RJ45

Gaby

----------

## Magic Banana

Il faudrait des références pour la consommation électrique (5 Watts ça me paraît impossible pour une telle machine). Sinon, est-elle disponible en France ? J'ai trouvé une news datée du 12 août qui annonce sa disponibilité aux États-Unis (et en version Windows seulement). Par ailleurs, pour nous autres européens, il semble décidé que ce sera Windows XP obligatoire (et 20€ en plus dans la poche de Micro$oft). Ça ne donne pas envie...

EDIT : Question prix, ce sera plus cher que ce que tu annonces. En effet aux États-Unis, elle est vendue 350 $ (environ 235 €). Comme en général, les taux de conversion sont biaisés en notre défaveur...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT 2 : Pour la consommation électrique, d'après ce test, l'Eee Box reste en dessous de 23 Watts ce qui est déjà très bon !

----------

## dapsaille

pas mal..

 mais le plastique fait bien crade :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/13815526@N02/2610421818/

----------

## kwenspc

Juste pour comparer, j'ai fait une config de l'iventive avec 2x500 Go, un C2D E4600, 2Go de ram et le wifi. Et sous ldlc (je pense que ça donnerait pareil ailleurs) la même chose. La différence est de 85€ pour ldlc (~490 chez iventive et ~405 chez ldlc).

----------

## widan

 *razer wrote:*   

> Pour les boitiers, les systèmes en rack faits pour faire des serveurs : encore une fois c'est cher, mais çà prend peu de place et c'est efficace niveau refroidissement

 

Les boîtier rack, c'est loin d'être idéal si c'est pas pour aller dans une baie (c'est fin mais très profond, dont pas évident à caser), c'est très cher et la ventilation va de bruyante à très bruyante.

 *loopx wrote:*   

> EDIT: sinon, shuttle et linux, ca fait bon ménage ? Et les cartes mère, c'est du "spécial shuttle" ? ou c'est des cartes utilisable dans d'autre système ?

 

Cartes mères de format spécial, oui.

 *loopx wrote:*   

> t1, je parviens pas à trouver la consomation d'un processeur P3 500Mhz !!!!

 

Regarde ici et choisis 500 MHz. Ceux sur slot (SECC2) font 30 watts de TDP, ceux sur socket (FCPGA) 13.2 watts.

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

 *loopx wrote:*   

> t1, je parviens pas à trouver la consomation d'un processeur P3 500Mhz !!!!

 

Pour répondre à la question : CPU power dissipation. Et d'ailleurs, au passage, plutot que la consommation pure, je regarderais plutot les capacités du CPU en termes d'économies d'énergie. Les "vieux" P4B par exemple, sont capables d'abaisser leur fréquence à un niveau proche du ridicule (un P4B 2400 Mhz est capable de fonctionner à ... 300 Mhz, Oui vous avez bien lu). Dans ce mode, il ne consomme quasiment plus rien. Et aujourd'hui un tel P4 se trouve pour une bouchée de pain. Lorsque tu as besoin de CPU, il est là (et il consomme, mais c'est inévitable), et le reste du temps il se met en veille. Les processeurs récents ont surtout, de ce point de vue, un avantage en terme de puissance par watt (avant on mesurait plutot les Mhz).

 *loopx wrote:*   

> C'est simplement pour répondre à cette très simple question: un Intel Core 2 consome t'il plus ou moins que mon bon vieux P3 500 ???

 

Le ratio perfs / conso est à l'avantage du C2D bien entendu, mais pas la conso "pure" : le P3 est nettement moins gourmand. Pour une Gentoo, le C2D reste un meilleur choix. Pour une distrib pré-compilée qui travaille peu au niveau CPU, le P3 a encore de beaux jours devant lui  :Wink: .

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Une autre option est la location d'un serveur dédié (ou d'une partie d'un serveur, en se mettant à plusieurs). C'est ce que j'ai choisi 
> 
>  Heuu oui mais la on parle d'écologie pas d'économie ^^

 

Ecologiquement c'est un bon choix je pense. En tous cas celui que j'ai retenu avec des amis : avant chacun d'entre nous avait son propre serveur, aujourd'hui tous nos sites tournent sur une machine unique qui consomme moins que la plupart de nos anciennes box. Et en plus en cas de panne c'est pas nous qu'on paye les réparations xD !

Bref, pour revenir à la question du début, j'ai bien envie de te conseiller... Un P4B (northwood exclusivement, attention pas de P4C, beaucoup plus gourmand à cause de la techno HT qui-sert-à-rien-ou-presque). Tu peux probablement trouver ça pour une vingtaine d'euros. Avec une carte mère en occase pas trop chère non plus, et 4 barettes de SD de 512, tu as de quoi voir venir un moment, avec une réserve de puissance pas ridicule du tout, encore aujourd'hui. Sinon, si tu passe sur des CPU plus modernes, tu vas fatalement augmenter ta consommation, le scaling des derniers C2D n'étant pas franchement un modèle de souplesse.

Pour l'exemple, sur mon P4B :

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies

299992 599985 899977 1199970 1499962 1799955 2099947 2399940
```

Et sur mon C2D E8400 :

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies

2997000 1998000
```

Pourquoi cette régression ? Aucune idée...

----------

## widan

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Pour l'exemple, sur mon P4B :
> 
> ```
> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
> 
> ...

 

Un Core Duo mobile T2400 descend à 1 GHz. Idem pour des Xeon Sossaman ES ("Intel(R) Dual Pentium(R) M CPU 000 @ 2.00GHz", fréquence mini 1 GHz), version SMP de ces mêmes Core Duo mobile...

Donc comme la limitation n'est pas technique, je dirais que c'est fait volontairement pour que les CPUs de bureau n'aillent pas trop concurrencer les CPUs de portables, bien plus chers pour un niveau de performance donné.

----------

## kwenspc

Je sais plus où j'ai lu ça, un ingé d'Intel il me semble qui écrivait que le throttling était de loin pas la meilleur méthode (en tout cas tout seule) pour gagner des Watts. Le mieux c'est de rester au max en mode idle (là le CPU bouffe quasiment rien, même à sa vitesse maxi, c'est pour ça qu'il chauffe pas quand il fait rien). Avec les noyaux actuels c'est tout ce qu'il faut: kernel en tick-less, déterminer et configurer comme il se doit les services qui bouffe de la ressource avec power-top et rulez.

Le type semblait dire que le mieux c'était que lorsque le CPU travail il faut qu'il le fasse à sa vitesse maximum pour en être débarrassé au plus vite et donc retourner dès qu'il le peut en idle. Je crois que ses conclusions était que le throttling était plus une manière d'éviter au CPU de trop chauffer (voir de cramer) que de réellement économiser de la puissance.

Au delà du CPU faut aussi se concentrer sur la consommation de la carte mère, des disques etc... Si vraiment on cherche à faire dans l'économie d'énergie: faut tout passer au peigne fin. Les disques par exemple: les SSD dernière génération commence à être intéressant de ce point de vue là. 

Dans la lignée des CPU, il ya aussi les P4M de je ne sais quelle génération qui était très performant en étant peu gourmand...

Et bien évidemment si on confronte tout ça aux besoins de loopx, est ce que ça tient encore debout? Et surtout quid du budget? (paradoxalement si on souhaite économiser sur l'énergie, il faut généralement avoir un gros budget de départ...)

----------

## guilc

Sauf qu'il ne faut pas confondre throttling et frequence scalling. Ce n'est pas pareil  :Wink: 

Le throttling, c'est sauter des cycles CPU à une fréquence donnée. Ca se règle la : /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling. Et le CPU l'active automatiquement en cas de surchauffe.

Le frequence scalling, c'est ajuster la fréquence CPU.

----------

## kwenspc

ah en effet. Ceci dit faudrait que je retrouve le lien, en idle qu'on soit à 300Mhz ou 3Ghz sur un même CPU ça dois bouffer la même chose c-a-d que dalle. Le type expliquait pas mal tout ça.

----------

## yoyo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je sais plus où j'ai lu ça, un ingé d'Intel il me semble qui écrivait que le throttling était de loin pas la meilleur méthode (en tout cas tout seule) pour gagner des Watts.[snip]

 Tu dois vouloir parler de cet article : Gestion de l'énergie : se dépêcher de ne rien faire. Extrait : *Quote:*   

> « Certaines personnes écrivent des logiciels qui vous permettent de choisir différents réglages selon que vous être branché sur le secteur ou sur batterie. Typiquement, l'un de ces choix vous permet de réduire la fréquence du processeur lorsque vous êtes sur batterie. Ceci est mauvais. Ceci est faux. Les personnes qui implémentent ces programmes sont dangereuses... »

 Enjoy !

----------

## kwenspc

Oui c'est ça! merci yoyo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

 *Quote:*   

> « Certaines personnes écrivent des logiciels qui vous permettent de choisir différents réglages selon que vous être branché sur le secteur ou sur batterie. Typiquement, l'un de ces choix vous permet de réduire la fréquence du processeur lorsque vous êtes sur batterie. Ceci est mauvais. Ceci est faux. Les personnes qui implémentent ces programmes sont dangereuses... »

 

J'ignore qui est ce monsieur, mais l'article est intéressant car il permet de se faire une meilleure idée des différentes pistes pour économiser l'énergie. Toutefois gardons à l'esprit que l'article traitait principalement des CPU pour portables. J'en retiens toutefois que mon P4B, qui supporte à la fois le frequency scaling *et* le mode IDLE qui lui permet de ne presque rien consomme quand il ne fait rien, c'est pas un si mauvais choix : avec un "governor" bien tuné, il repasse très rapidement de 300 Mhz à 2,4 Ghz, et là ça déménage encore pas mal  :Wink: .

Et au passage, je ne connaissais pas cet article, mais je vais le garder sous le coude pour prouver enfin ce que j'avais constaté de façon empirique : cette cochonnerie d'ASUS Powergear ne sert à rien à part bouffer une quantité astronomique de mémoire !

----------

## loopx

Re, 

Désolé du retard, beaucoup de changement dans ma vie?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon, uh, beaucoup d'idée ... 

J'ai quand même pensé un peu de moi-même  :Smile:         J'hésite à faire ceci :

- 1x shuttle + 2x disque 1To en raid1

OU

- 1x shuttle + 2x disque 1To en raid1 (data) + 1x disque pour OS (ainsi, les data pourrais s'arreter quand on fait rien dessus  :Smile:  )

... et pour ce shuttle, je sais pas encore le modèle ni rien, mais niveau processeur, ce sera très certainement un truc dore2duo (le quad, c'est peut être abusé non ?) ...

Zen penser quoi ???  :Smile: 

Question: il faut une alim de combien de watt pour faire tourner une becanne avec 2Go de ram et 3 ou 4 disque dur + core2duo du feu de dieu ???

EDIt: quand est-t'il des ventilateurs pour les CPU ? (variable ou non, automatiquement bien sur ... arret comme les portables ?)

EDIT2: intéressant l'article plus haut ^^  (et les commentaires aussi :p)

----------

## kwenspc

Mieux:

2 x disques 1To mix de Raid0 (pour le système) et Raid1 (pour les données) avec ça ça va cartonner.

quad core pourquoi pas, tu verras encore mieux venir le temps avec c'est sûr. Après est ce que t'en as besoin là tout de suite? Hum à vérifier mais j'imagine qu'un quad core consomme un poil plus qu'un dual.

Pour l'alim si tu prends le shuttle, celle livrée avec est suffisante, c'est prévu pour de toutes façon. De nos pours c'est pas les disques ni le CPU qui consomme un max: c'est les carte graphique (celles pour les jeux tout ça...). Or comme tu as celle embarqué faible conso sur la CM...

Sinon oui ventilo variable. Ceux d'intel sont pas trop silencieux, à toi de voir c'est pas non plus les plus économique.

----------

## loopx

Ouf, tu raid0 pour le système ... la ca devient anti-écologique  :Very Happy: 

Sinon, pour le ventilo, je prendrais un bon, truc silencieux et il faut absolument qu'il soit variable, sinon ce serait vraiment domage  :Sad: 

Pour les durs, je vois bien le disque système tourner tout le temps, et le disque (les) data démarrer juste quand on fait quelques choses dessus  :Smile: 

Quad core .. ca pourrait être bien, mais je pense que c'est trop l'abu pour un serveur .. de plus, ca consomme encore plus donc, le core2duo est bien (ou alors, faudra qu'on me lache un bon argument  :Very Happy: )

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Ouf, tu raid0 pour le système ... la ca devient anti-écologique 
> 
> 

 

Bah perso je suis pour que les disques tournent tout le temps moi. Je me demande même si avoir 2 disques qui tournent tout le temps comparé à un disque tout le temps + les disques data qui tournent quand on en a besoin... allez ça doit être kif kif à 2watts sur an près? :p  

Qui plus est si y a bien quelque chose qu'un disque 3"1/2 aime pas c'est les arrêt/démarrage des plateaux. (les disques de laptop sont prévus pour ce genre de chose mais c'est pas le même prix ni la meme taille). Alors si c'est pour changer de disque au bout d'un an... (faut prendre en compte le coût energétique de fabrication aussi ^^ )

2 disques ça me semble le mieux perso, y a des disques 3"1/2 qui consomme très peu renseignes toi à ce sujet.

Si vraiment tu voulais faire dans l'économie d'énergie y a les disques SSD de toute dernières génération mais bonjour le prix du Mo. (dernière génération hein je précise bien, pas ces infâmes bouzes qu'ils ont collés partout genre comme dans le eee 700, qui valent moins qu'un disque classique en tout point!)

[edit] je parle bien de 2 disques et tout et pour tout hein (pas 2 en raid0 et 2 en raid 1), le raid soft par dessus permet de mixer différentes config raid (0 et 1) et du lvm2 por dessus le raid0 c'est bon[/edit]

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Ouf, tu raid0 pour le système ... la ca devient anti-écologique 
> 
>  
> 
> Bah perso je suis pour que les disques tournent tout le temps moi. Je me demande même si avoir 2 disques qui tournent tout le temps comparé à un disque tout le temps + les disques data qui tournent quand on en a besoin... allez ça doit être kif kif à 2watts sur an près? :p  
> ...

 

Ca tombes bien qu'on parle conso disque dur j'ai rencontré le soucis sur ma kurobox , si je met un dd "normal" le serveur démarre pas :/...

p7k500 est LA solution grand public :p

 Ca tournes d'enfer en 500go ide pour 62 euros 

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/39577-Hitachi-P7K500-basse-consommation.htm

----------

## kwenspc

Allez loopx tu testes une éolienne pour alimenter ton serveur et tu nous fais un ptit topo sur tout ça? ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

ou un panneau photo-voltaïque : http://www.plansolwatt.be/

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Un serveur monté à l'aide d'une carte mère intel à base d'atom comme la D945GCLF http://www.materiel.net/ctl/ITX/39008-D945GCLF.html en attendant les atom dual core, devrait etre plus performant que ton serveur actuel, consommé peu d'énergie et être peu bruyant, à noter que le seul ventilateur présent est sur le chipset qui apparemment consomment beaucoup plus que le processeur atom maiss ce ventilateur doit pouvoir être supprimé.

----------

## loopx

Terrible l'héoliène de jardin  :Very Happy: 

vais demander à mon père mouahahahaha  :Very Happy: 

Sinon, pour le shuttle, je pense qu'il y a 2 port pci?  Ou je pourrais y mettre une sortie télé ET un deuxième port RJ45 peut-être ...

 :Cool: 

----------

## widan

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> à noter que le seul ventilateur présent est sur le chipset qui apparemment consomment beaucoup plus que le processeur atom maiss ce ventilateur doit pouvoir être supprimé.

 

Je pense pas que ça soit une bonne idée d'enlever le ventilo. Sur une carte mère "normale", il y a un ventilo juste a coté sur le CPU, et donc un certain flux d'air vers le chipset, et un rad passif est suffisant, mais là...

Edit: Par contre le remplacer par un ventilo plus grand et moins bruyant monté pour souffler vers les rads, alors oui ça doit être possible.

----------

